# Canister Power Filter 100 G?



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering if this is a good product or if anyone has ever used it. Would this be a good canister filter to buy.

This wasn't in the Cichlid Forum product review, Who knows if I buy it I'll be the first to review it!

Thanks for your help :thumb:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUARIUM-FISH-T ... 45f4b00b6c


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be very carefull at this point. Check on what media is provided. Sometimes getting enough media can be almost as pricey as the canister! Second thing I'm seeing is that this canister is being marketed under various brands it would seem. It is certain to be a Chinesse knockoff. Perhaps good or maybe not. I'm also in the market for another canister but I found that I don't like porr quality in my fish equipment. I have a Cascade and fully regret it. Every day I'm paying for saving a few bucks upfront. I'm reserving judgement on this new flood of filters until I get more info on them. If you can wait, I would but then sometimes one has to just throw the dice and hope.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats SUNSUN and its chinese. In my country, there are no aquatic products manufacturers so we have to depend totally on imported products. I have read a lot of reviews in this forum regarding the cheap Canister filters, which vibrate and make a lot of noise. I purchased a RS-65 Canister lately, its chinese make. Was very apprehensive about it initially but now i am totally satisfied. Its very silent, have to touch it to see if its really running. No vibration & no noise. Actually, a canister is a very basic piece of equipment and is not very sophisticated to not be able to reverse engineer and manufacture it through mass production. Whatz more, I checked up the prices of Eheim and i would have to shell out atleast 4-5 times more for the equivalent filter gallonage. I have also noticed that with all chinese products, they are mass manufactured by 1 co and sold/branded and distributed by many, thus resulting in the same product being sold under various brand name.

But I would recommend, maybe ask for a demonstration if possible or ask someone who has used this particular brand. With chinese products, its a gamble. Sometimes lucky sometimes not


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been switching heaters to a make which is from China. The design and features are really all that I am looking for in a heater. The problem is they seem to have no idea of how to do quality control. The heaters work very well and seem to last, IF they work straight out of the box. I've had five and two of those were defective out of the box. I now only buy them because I know the particular dealer I buy from will refund with no hassle and no cost to me. That might be the deciding factor on these filters as well. The price is tempting but am I ready for the possible grief involved? On heaters, I'm finding no choice if I want the features involved but with filters, I find it is price only as I find all the features and quality in other filters. That will make me much slower to go for the cheaper version until I find out about quality.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

I can wait a while.... I just wanted to upgrade from a HOB for my 40 gal. Do you guys know of any other filter that would cost under $100 with shipping included That's a decent brand?

Thanks guys for all of your help :thumb:


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

That is a SUNSUN made in china. I have been using the larger one 304B for a few months now. It only comes with some floss for media. I put in ceramic prefilter media in the bottom basket, nylon pot scrubbers in the next two and ceramic bio noodles in the top. On my next change I will change one of the pot scrubbers to ceramic balls. I can highly recommend them great price, works great and zero issues. There are several other people here on CF using them with good result.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone with all of your help. And thanks for the info *inurocker* I think Ill get it and try it out 

It is a great price :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I didn't buy the SUN-SUN brand one. I did buy one similar in price and it came with free filter media...... It has great reviews 

*It cost me $49.99 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!  you cant beat that price :thumb:*


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Cichlid_Expert said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I didn't buy the SUN-SUN brand one. I did buy one similar in price and it came with free filter media...... It has great reviews
> 
> *It cost me $49.99 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!  you cant beat that price :thumb:*


The one I bought is an Aquatop and I highly recommend it :thumb:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Canist ... 3a69d7bf4f


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Have you looked it over well enough to tell us what media was included and how you feel about the amount? I'm looking at the larger Cf-500 and it seems to come without media and a considerably higher price. Any thoughts?


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

That is a sunsun just another name on it. Good deal with the media. There all Marineland C series knockoffs. May be the same people that make them for Marineland for all I know. :thumb: 
I would leave the carbon out though.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL. Actually, none of these products are manufactured in the US. The mfg contract is given to Asian countries (china, taiwan, vietnam, malaysia, singapore, thailand) who manufacture it as per specifications given by their US customers. Like I said, all chinese products are made by one (perhaps or two) co's and then these products are sold/distributed by various chinese co's under different brand-names. Again, some of the big branded co's of the US and Europe also purchase them in bulk and market them under their own brand-names.
But all said and done, it isnt so bad either. These products are copied/reverse engg'd from some of the best products in the business (say Eheim etc) and lets say they work almost as well. Maybe, the actual filtration might be actually 90% of whatz stated but it does the job pretty well. And then $$$$ do matter with so many equipments required for maintaining an aquarium. All my gadgets are made in china and I am satisfied, should i say, except for the 300W Hopar heater which is **** too big


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.rs-aqua.com/en/displayproduc ... ID=2898248
Does this look any different ?


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

> Thanks for the update. Have you looked it over well enough to tell us what media was included and how you feel about the amount? I'm looking at the larger Cf-500 and it seems to come without media and a considerably higher price. Any thoughts?


It comes with Bio-balls, ceramic rings and carbon..... it says its shipping out of California.... Thats where there facility is :wink:

Oh and the Cf-500 has a built in UV light that is why its more expensive


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, I had picked up on the UV light difference. Does your can seem to have enough of each to fill the trays or just enough for them to say it has those? Not arrived yet? I really would like to find the CF-500 without the UV. My experience with UV lights has kind of turned me off to them. They are a pretty short lived item and one might have trouble replacing it as well as the expense. I found an ad for one of these with the UV needing replaced. When I called he was honest enough to tell me that he could not find the light so was selling. The light not working sometimes makes things sell really worse than a filter than never had the UV. If I used UV, I would want it in a stand alone product rather than tied in with the bigger ticket items. I have some smaller tanks that I want to get rid of the HOB so I may go with the smaller can and judge from there.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> Yes, I had picked up on the UV light difference. Does your can seem to have enough of each to fill the trays or just enough for them to say it has those? Not arrived yet? I really would like to find the CF-500 without the UV. My experience with UV lights has kind of turned me off to them. They are a pretty short lived item and one might have trouble replacing it as well as the expense. I found an ad for one of these with the UV needing replaced. When I called he was honest enough to tell me that he could not find the light so was selling. The light not working sometimes makes things sell really worse than a filter than never had the UV. If I used UV, I would want it in a stand alone product rather than tied in with the bigger ticket items. I have some smaller tanks that I want to get rid of the HOB so I may go with the smaller can and judge from there.


Ya, it hasn't arrived yet.... I will let you know when I get it. This filter is going to be filtering my 40 gallon..... this filters rated for up to 70 gallons


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

From the pictures it looks like the design is based on the Marineland Canister Filter. C-360 and C-530. Loosely, obviously but still, it bares some striking similarities. I would be willing to bet that the media for the marinelands (meaning the sponges and scrubbing pad) would fit nicely in this filter. Be sure to post and let us know how it is. If its pretty solid ill give it a try as an extra filter to see how it does.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

I think you will really like it. Dip the ends of the hoses in hot water to get them on the barbs. It will make your install go much smoother. If you need more media Dollar General nylon pot scrubbers are like 6 for a buck and work great. 
Mine has the UV too it is on a separate switch. Bulb is a standard two pin 13W UV PC. I don't know that it does much with a flow of around 500gph. Not enough dwell time i would think, but I run it anyways. Cant hurt.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find the dwell time is critical for UV. In hiking I use a UV to clean water to drink and it takes some time to kill bacteria. Just passing the light at the speed of sound does nothing but makes it sell better. If it has the water stay in the UV for several minutes, it kills bacteria.

I do believe this to be a Marineland knockoff. And we wonder where all the jobs have gone!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

> Dip the ends of the hoses in hot water to get them on the barbs.


I will try that, thank you *inurocker*

I will keep you posted when I get it. It should be here on the 13th :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

After a WHOLE week of waiting I finally got the CF-300 

Great filter so far. It operates soooo quiet I have to put my ear right next to it to see if its still on!

I think this filter is GREAT for its price.

I would highly recommend this filter to anyone :thumb:

(Their is replacement UV bulbs for the CF-400 and 500)


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

I really like mine too. Lot of bang for the buck. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

inurocker said:


> I really like mine too. Lot of bang for the buck. :thumb:


What model did you get?

CF-300, 400 or 500?


----------

